# need help with corn snake



## hellisback (Apr 26, 2009)

hi what would u feed a corn snake when it comes out of the egg and how soon after woul u feed it thanks


----------



## corn breed day-v (Apr 27, 2009)

a pinkie every 7-10 days after 1st shed m8ty


----------



## Calz578 (May 10, 2009)

offer it a pinkie after about a week then if it don't take it keep offering it the food every day after


----------



## hellisback (Apr 26, 2009)

how long do they take to hach


----------



## corn breed day-v (Apr 27, 2009)

Corn snake hatching will typically occur 60 -90 days after being laid, if incubated correctly


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

wait until after its first shed.


----------

